# Education In Canada



## ITDCanadaVan (Apr 26, 2021)

A thread to discuss higher education in Canada.


----------



## jennysam55 (May 13, 2021)

Take more time to choose the right and best university and course for the education since most companies look into the university's standard during job interviews. So graduation or a top-class university certificate can help you achieve a job as soon as possible after your studies.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

Can nyone help me in regards to minor school visa details? Can one parent apply work permit along with minor study visa?

Thank you


----------



## nithingayathrican (Jun 18, 2021)

Can anyone help with the career opportunities for English literature post-graduates from India?


----------



## Sandy White (Mar 28, 2020)

I know that in Canada you can get a very good education, but a lot still depends on the student and his desire to study


----------



## carlstensfer102 (Apr 26, 2021)

jennysam55 said:


> Take more time to choose the right and best university and course for the education since most companies look into the university's standard during job interviews. My friend really wanted to get to the University of Waterloo, so he used >SNIP< to write a quality introductory paper and before that he used this site to study in college, namely to perform tedious tasks that took him a long time, but had little practical value. So graduation or a top-class university certificate can help you achieve a job as soon as possible after your studies.


I know that the top 10 universities in Canada rank from 25 to 250 in the world ranking of universities, so the education there is definitely high quality. It is important that you have to try hard to get there and have good grades before that.
I would very much like to receive a grant or scholarship to study at one of the best universities, but I hardly have enough chances 😕


----------

